# Excision of Abdominal Wall Abscess



## maxwell@marshall.edu (Sep 22, 2011)

Please Help.

My surgeon did an Abdominal Wall Abscess excision and I can't find a code. Here is what the OP Note says:

The abdominal wall was prepped and draped in the sterile fashion. the abdominal wall abscess was first excised out using an ellipse and carried down into the subcu tissue which was indurated but showed no evidence of abscess formation. This was taken off with Bovie cautery.....

thank you for any help you can give....


----------



## lovetocode (Sep 23, 2011)

Not completely sure without note, but look at 11042 with 682.2.  Depending on the cause of the abscess, you may be able to code 998.83 as secondary diagnosis.


----------

